# Abmeldung nach B.C.



## Dxlfxn (24. September 2003)

So, ich melde mich Heute schon mal ab, da sicher der Tag Morgen mit packen usw. zugekleistert sein wird.
Freitag gehts zunächst für 2 Tage nach Prince Rupert zum Heilbuttfischen ( hoffentlich auch fangen ). Danach werde ich mir noch 3 Tage die Skeena Region von Terrace aus ansehen. Mal schaun, ob bei meinem 3. Besuch der Skeena das erste mal richtig
fischbar ist. Ist einfach eine Lotterie dort.
Danach verbringe ich nach Rückflug nach Vancouver noch 9 Tage
auf der FraserRiverFishingLodge um noch etwas den Königslachsen, den Hunds- und Silberlachsen nachzustellen und natürlich auch dem weißen Stör. In der letzten Woche wurden zwei Großfische 400+ und 900 Pfund gefangen.
Machts gut derweil!


----------



## Dorschrobby (24. September 2003)

Alles gute, tolle Tage, das Du in der Lotterie auch gewinnst.

Bye
  #h 
Dorschrobby


----------



## udorudi (24. September 2003)

viel glück…tschüüüüß…#h #h #h


----------



## bitti (24. September 2003)

Viel Spaß,

da komm ich gerade her. (Vancouver, V-Island und B.C.) 
Vor einer  Woche hat es 20-30 cm Schnee in den Nationalparks bei Calgary gegeben. Zum Glück hat ich da meinen Fisch schon rein 

Und grüß mir die Elche und Bären 


Gruß


----------



## Tarpon (24. September 2003)

Viel Erfolg und Freude.

Probier am Skeena mal den Gitnadoix!!!

Ist der Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. September 2003)

@AndreasBln
Die Fotos der Fische hab ich auf meinem PC. Ich bin bloß zu blöd, sie zu verkleinern!
Allerdings muß ich damit noch vorsichtig sein, da noch ein Angelmagazin damit eine Exclusivmeldung plant.

@tarpon
werde ich wohl nicht in den Griff kriegen. Ich setze eigentlich mehr
auf den Kasiks in der Zeit. Aber ist auch alles locker. Fisch kann ich
auch noch im Süden fangen.

Ansonsten Dank an alle.

Kein problem mit Schnee oder so. Am Fraser gibt es Königslachs von Juni bis ende November und Silber bis Weihnachten - ohne Schnee!


----------



## Hummer (24. September 2003)

Guten Flug und dicke Fische! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## havkat (24. September 2003)

Tight Lines, guten Flug!

Einen Bericht der die Hände feucht werden lässt is wohl mal klar!


----------



## Catcher_Dan (24. September 2003)

Alles Beste in B.C. und grüß` Frank herzlich...leider hat es ja in diesem Jahr nicht mehr geklappt! Wer hat denn die beiden prächtigen Fische über die Bo(a)rdwand gezogen? Etwa John???

Tight lines

Daniel


----------



## Jungmefoangler (24. September 2003)

jo,viel spass und fette fische #h


----------



## Forellenudo (24. September 2003)

Einen schönen Urlaub und gute Fische#h 

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. September 2003)

@Daniel
Nee, diesmal nicht John. War einer der anderen Guides. Ich kenn ihn noch nicht, bin aber schoin gespannt auf den neuen Meister.
@Tarpon
Wo liegt der Gitnadoix genau, in welcher Jahreszeit hast du dort welche Fische beangelt? Die kleinen Flüsse sind eben zu einigen
wenigen Wochen der Wahnsinn und 2 Wochen später wirst du
Wahnsinnig, weil darin genauso viele Fische sind, wie in der Regenrinne vom Kölner Dom!
@alle
Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche. Ich werds sicher wieder genießen und auch entsprechend berichten....


----------



## Tiffy (25. September 2003)

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg Dolfin :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Oktober 2003)

So, melde mich mal ganz kurz aus B.C.

die ersten 5 Tage vergingen wie im Flug. Hatten sehr schoene Tage auf See. 8 Heilbutts aber nicht die groessten. Habe allerdings bei Steelhead und beim Silberlachs die 20 Pfund/Grenze
geknackt.
Melde mich spaeter auch mit Bildern. Bis dahin....


----------



## Jirko (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dolfin _
> *...8 Heilbutts aber nicht die groessten... *



na du bist aber ein ganz anspruchsvoller dolfin :m. gratulation auch zu deinem steelhead. weiterhin ein dickes petri heil #h

PS: bilders... heilis... lechzlechz... schnell... kann nicht schlafen :q


----------



## Jungmefoangler (2. Oktober 2003)

das hört sich ja gut an,glückwunsch :m ich werd dann ja bald nachkommen :q #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Oktober 2003)

So, bin nun wieder zurück. Erst mal völlig im Arsch. Bericht kommt
aber. Hat alles ganz gut Hingehauen:
Alle 5 Lachsarten gefangen, 4 weitere Salmonidenarten, Heilbutt
und Stör. Muß erst auch die Bilder teilweise entwickeln lassen, teilweise hab ich sie auf dem ele. Fotoapparat. Mal sehne ob ich das hinkrieg!


----------



## Tiffy (12. Oktober 2003)

schaffst Du schon #6

bin gespannt aufn Bericht und welcome back und so #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Oktober 2003)

Willkommen zurück Dolfin#h 

Auf diesen Bericht und Bilder bin ich besonders gespannt.


----------

